# A newbie



## Joecooke (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi guys and girls I'm very new to this now I'm 30 wanna find a hobbbie im just wondering I want to start small to begin with but I have got a room to expand if Mrs let's me so what scale do I go for all answers will be greatful thanks ☺


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ho scale is the fan favorite from what i read in articles. It's not to big or small. Start with a set that has dcc. Everyone usually starts with a 4x8 and then expands. Some guys go bigger depending on their knowledge of the hobbie. You tube and forums like this will be your best friend.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Joecooke said:


> Hi guys and girls I'm very new to this now I'm 30 wanna find a hobbbie im just wondering I want to start small to begin with but I have got a room to expand if Mrs let's me so what scale do I go for all answers will be greatful thanks ☺


Welcome to the site.
How good are your eyes? And hands for working with small trains?

Size chart








N scale/ you can fit many more trains on a table but are small. you need good eyes and steady hands.
HO is a little larger then N and half the size of O.

I am sure others will chime in this will get you started.

A picture, O is the large one, HO is the next size up and N are the smaller trains.










Read through this site too, a lot of info on all the scales. (or most of them.)
http://thortrains.net/


----------



## Joecooke (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you guys which starter sets do recommend I'm looking to get a cheap one I'm a carpenter so looking more of the background


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Likely, the most economical but good DCC starter set is going
to be from Bachmann. It comes with the DCC controller, 2 DCC
locos, a number of cars and an oval track. You should shop
around. Prices can be all over the place.

But also, you might look into used gear. I bought a used Bachmann
DCC controller, 2 locos and a number of cars. Around 125.00
I found mine on Craigslist 'Toys and Games' or 'Collectibles'.

If you are in or near a larger city check with Hobby Shops or
a possible train show where many vendors will have used
gear at value prices.

Watch, also, the For Sale or Trade section here on the Forum.

When you find something that interests you, but are unsure of
it, post information about it and you'll lots of opinions and
appraisals.

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trying to read and decipher one long run on sentence can lead to a lot of misunderstandings.
Remember:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cheap starter set?*



Joecooke said:


> Thank you guys which starter sets do recommend I'm looking to get a cheap one I'm a carpenter so looking more of the background


 joecook; 

My advice,and likely the advice of other experienced model railroaders, is "Don't go cheap!"
You say you are a carpenter. When you need a hammer, or power drill, do you go to Harbor Freight, and buy the cheapest one they have? If you are a professional carpenter, you would look for quality tools that last. It's no different with trains. Cheap junk is just that, in any field.
As for starter sets, beware, a little. There are some out there that are good, but many are not so hot, because the manufacturer went cheap. They wanted to produce a set that would sell at the lowest price possible, and to do that, they have to cut quality corners somewhere.(and in some sets, everywhere!)
The first quality casualty is the power pack, or transformer. It's usually a wimpy, low quality model. That's because good ones, like those made by MRC(Model Rectifier Corp.) are more expensive, but well worth the extra money. The locomotive is the next most expensive item in a typical set, so often it's lower quality too. The cars don't matter all that much. You will likely improve them with better trucks(the wheel assemblies under each end of the car) and better couplers in time. The track is usually OK for quality, but invariably includes some very tight curves. These curves will be OK with the loco and cars in the set; but when you acquire longer cars and locos those curves may cause them to derail.
If it sounds like I'm against sets, it's true, I am; with some exceptions.
Generally you can get better quality when you buy individual models, rather than a set.
I'll have to re-read your post and see if you have picked a scale of trains that you like.
I model in N scale. There are two brands, and surprise, one set that I can recommend in that scale. I will leave the other scales to those who use them. 
In N scale there are two stand out exceptionally good brands. The first is Kato, primarily for locomotives, though all their products are of excellent quality. The second brand is Micro Trains. They make beautifully detailed cars, that work perfectly, as do their trucks and couplers. The set is a starter set by Micro Trains. Everything in it is excellent.
This is not to say that N scale equipment from other brands is no good. There are many fine models by other manufacturers available. The two I recommended can be trusted, by their brand name alone. I don't recall ever seeing a poor model from either firm.
Other scales will have other brands, though there is some overlap. Kato makes some HO locos, and Micro Trains makes Z scale trains as well as N scale. Micro Trains is something of a "spin off" from a company called Kadee. Kadee is the HO equivalent of Micro Trains.Their products are equally excellent.
I wouldn't be to concerned about saving money now. Wait until you get familiar with
what's good or bad in your chosen scale. Then you can shop, better informed, for bargains.

Welcome to the hobby! :smilie_daumenpos:
Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

First, I'll stick up for the OP. He's 30. He hasn't yet reached those golden years of shaky hands, failing vision, and numerous health problems caused by the excesses of our youths. And, yes, he writes with a teenager's total disregard for the conventions of the language (those annoying nits that actually make it readable).  

Now, I'll agree with Traction Fan. To do anything very extensive with O scale requires lots of space. N allows lots of detail in a small area, but is more finicky and has fewer products available. HO is a good balance, with the added advantage of being cheaper (due to its popularity). Pick the one that suits your needs best.

That said, unless you're still trying to decide whether this hobby is for you, and don't want to invest money in stuff that may end up gathering dust, I would also advise steering clear of train sets, unless you are so financially challenged that cost far and away trumps all other factors. Especially if you are looking to create a layout that is a credible reflection of real railroading, realistic terrain, buildings, etc. Train set components are generally a mishmash of stuff, without regard for realism. Better to decide on which railroad and location you want to model and purchase quality items that support that vision. Furthemore, starting from scratch allows you to create a track plan that holds more interest than the oval or figure 8 common to starter sets.

I can hear you protesting, "But I don't know where to start!" That's ok. That's what we're here for. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> Trying to read and decipher one long run on sentence can lead to a lot of misunderstandings.
> Remember:


I agree with your sentiments, but did you notice that he seems to be outside the USA? Some of these guys do really well struggling with English, let alone trying to master punctuation. 

BUT, when our own American-educated American citizens slaughter the language and it's rules, then I say have at them!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> I agree with your sentiments, but did you notice that he seems to be outside the USA? Some of these guys do really well struggling with English, let alone trying to master punctuation.
> 
> If you checked his profile, he is located in the United Kingdom....(England), so the understanding of English is there!!!!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

teledoc said:


> If you checked his profile, he is located in the United Kingdom....(England), so the understanding of English is there!!!!


I never thought to look at anyone's profile, and certainly didn't understand where "cwmbran" is!! Thanks for informing me of other ways to check on things.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I wondered myself about cwmbran, so I looked at his profile, and saw U.K. Would love to know exactly what "cwmbran" is. LOL


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Google is amazing:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cwmbran


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks Old Hobo for the answer. It doesn't look like the name was spelled correctly, but it proved me wrong.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> ...BUT, when our own American-educated American citizens slaughter the language and it's rules, then I say have at them!


...its rules...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> I agree with your sentiments, but did you notice that he seems to be outside the USA? Some of these guys do really well struggling with English, let alone trying to master punctuation.
> 
> BUT, when our own American-educated American citizens slaughter the language and it's rules, then I say have at them!


Yes, I did notice that. OTOH, while the British and Americans are two people separated by a common language (apologies to GB Shaw), the Brits will catch up eventually.


----------



## PanelDeland (Oct 3, 2015)

Here's my take and I'm a newby also. A set gets you everything to move trains. They go in a circle or oval. Unless you're easily entertained, that will get boring quick. So, you're going to want more track. Many of these long time model RR guys have the experience to solder track, make switches and tons of other things I never thought of. So to start, I bought a set. I can make a train go in an oval. Then I bought a track set that has two ovals, one inside the other. As budget/time allows, I'll buy a couple of switches and learn to get them working, I'm starting with EZ track and switches though the guys here promise me I want to use PECO switches. They're probably right but I need more practice/experience to gain skills. Since you're a carpenter, benchwork shouldn't be a problem for you. Scenery is one of those things I probably will NOT excel at. That's fine for me because it means the LOML will be interested in painting, and other stuff. I can do the macro (mountains and major pieces) and she can detail. Her buy in means more room and budget. The EZ stuff means I can redo track and such a little here and there and will give me a chance to see what kind of rail operations I enjoy most. At some point, I'll either have a dust collecting collection or will get involved enough to do track like these advanced guys.
Another thing that may be an option is to join a club. The local club is a prototype club that models the area RR near our city. I like a little more freedom of expression and fantasy in my hobbies, so though they are a wealth of information, they aren't focused on fulfilling that part for me. Hobbies have various (for lack o0f a better word) "Factions" and you will need to find where your interests fit. Good luck and enjoy the ide.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

While we do understand the attractiveness of "everything you need in one package, now I'm up and running", then expanding from there, the problem with this approach, as we have touched on above, is that you run a (fairly high, IMO) risk of ending up with a lot of sub-standard junk. Once you start using higher end stuff -- and turnouts at the low end are notorious garbage -- you're likely to end up tossing the whole thing and starting over.

EZ Track isn't terrible (turnouts excepted). While it can be made to work with parts from other manufacturers, it's awfully fiddly getting it to do so because of the proprietary connector system. If you really want do use this approach, Atlas TruTrack is a better option, because the track pieces are their regular Code 83 sectional track, which can be popped off of the roadbed and used as such. They use regular rail joiners. Still have lousy turnouts, but not as bad.

Moreover, though, as you start putting in scenery, it gets harder and harder to just swap out track without redoing large parts of your layout, especially since at some point, you're going to want to fasten that track down to improve its reliability (yes, even roadbed track).

So, it's not wrong -- very little in this hobby is -- but it's not quite as simple and "free to experiment" as you're thinking it is.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome. I am one of the few Brits on here which is because I model the American scene. Most of the content here is biased that way, but you can still get relevant general information about setting up, wiring, controllers, track, DCC etc. For all I know you may be interested in it too. The best thing for to do would be to go along to a model railway show to get some ideas and see what is available. I've just checked, unfortunately the Cardiff show, which you have just missed was cancelled but you could get to the Barry and Penarth open day on the 14th November, which is not too far from you. Here's their club site: http://www.bpmrc.org.uk/ You could also consider a trip to the Pecorama exhibition in Devon, about two hours from you http://www.pecorama.info/ A great day out. They make track and lots of model rail stuff.
Anything else you want to know just ask. Good luck!


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

If you are just getting started, I highly recommend using HO or o scale equipment just so you can try things out. A four by eight foot HO layout is how some consider the best way to get started in the hobby. However if you consider yourself really good with your hands, you could give n scale a shot in the same space. Another advantage of n scale is you can pack a big railroad in a small space and it's easy to expand. Hope this helped,
from,wrainey


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

We've all started somewhere, in a life long ago, with
an oval track, then added a couple turnouts and
maybe bought a car or two.

But, usually, if we stick with it, we find that 'round and
round she goes' gets pretty boring pretty quickly.

That's when we get serious, sell, give away, or otherwise
dispose of that track that won't work with the good stuff
like Peco turnouts and flex track. A number of hours, even
days at a drawing board designing that first original
layout, one with a yard and lots of spur tracks where
the industries are that use the cars on your railroad. Switching
operations is when it gets fun. If you have well designed
spurs and yards switching becomes a game like chess
presenting you with movement challenges at every turn.
It gets even more fun when you have a co-engineer who
can play the game with you.

But for now, get your feet wet. Find out what works and
what doesn't, it will prepare you for the good times
that will come later. Find out about the wonders of
DCC also.

And we'll all be here to help you with answers to your
questions and solutions for your problems.

Don


----------

